# First Flounder for 2015, 3-2-15



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Did a run from sundown to 8:45 largest 18" smallest 15"
ran off 5 undersized fish.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Since it's the first week of March, looks like the flounder are starting to make their return from offshore.


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

I need to know when there going to be stacked up on each other like cord wood


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

jtrump said:


> I need to know when there going to be stacked up on each other like cord wood


More than likey it will be in a Dream 

WTG Jim on getting a few.


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

Flounder9.75 said:


> More than likey it will be in a Dream



I'm hoping this is a good good year, much better than last at least:thumbsup:


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

nice


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice mix jim!


----------



## HappyTime (Dec 31, 2013)

Are there any around this time of year?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

HappyTime said:


> Are there any around this time of year?


Uh.... yes. :thumbup:


----------

